

Refer.ly Custom Profile Names  - gregarious
http://blog.refer.ly/how-to-claim-your-custom-referly-profile-url-74535

======
asciident
This doesn't seem to be anything new. bit.ly and other shorteners have had
this before. Not sure why this is front page material, except that there's
been a bunch of refer.ly front page posts recently.

